# Axiom



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Dude for some reason I still keep coming back to dt's rom. I tried every rom out there and it just doesn't perform as smooth as his. Anyone still running axiom 2.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gibsonlp223 (Dec 28, 2011)

Right here sir.


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope. Switched to codename. I found it to be just as smooth with more features

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Klatoz (Dec 28, 2011)

+1. Although I have found codename to be a little buggy at times. I always keep a backup of Axiom 2.4 on stand by. No doubt he would of had one of the smoothest most feature filled ROMs out there.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Cnd rom is nice and fast but sometimes its just as buggy.

Running aokp but I keep switching back to rootzbloat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Timmaaay4 (Oct 16, 2011)

I was until this morning just put on codename to try it out. On axiom the last 3 days I have been getting horrendous battery life. Granted I have been. Changing kernals. But of course 2.4 is backed up and ready to go back on if this rom is not up to par.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

I kept axiom out of hope he'd come back. Now I'm becoming doubtful. I guess I could give codename a try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I was running axiom for a while, but it started to get annoying. Random(but not frequent) reboots, Nova launcher not functioning correctly with certain parts of the screen, etc. Switched to aokp and haven't had one problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was using codename since DT left but I flashed AOKP milestone 2 yesterday and to be honest I think its the best I've used yet. Not over locked at all and I don't know if my phone has ever been this fast.

Using Franco's latest kernel btw...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I was on Codename for the past two days, it has been just as smooth, but I was dropping in and out of 4g more frequently, and also getting slower 4G speeds. I have a nandroid of both, and did several tests. I didn't think a ROM could impact speeds, I thought it was dependent on the radio, but proof was in the tests. So, I am back on Axiom as of now. My only beef with Axiom is the DSP manager and google music, when I listen to google music through the auxiliary port in my car, it sounds distorted and fuzzy, and I have tried everything. I did not have that issue with CNA.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> but I keep switching back to *rootzbloat.*
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I was going through the same thing and kept coming back to axi0m 2.4, but after giving AOKP 19 another shot with Franco's 13.1 kernel I'm back to bliss


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

Since its dead and won't be updated anymore I had to move on. Running AOKP 19 and loving it.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah....I'm hoping still that dt will return. Really love my back up but I'm still giving other roms a shot. I just don't know why this rom is the fastest and smoothest and I'm always running Franco's kernel.

Love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I kept it for maybe a week but then it was time to move forward. My fav is CNA. I tried CNA 1.1.1, then went to AOKP 19, and now I'm back with 1.1.4.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Still on axiom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm on codename now with Franco 13.1. Runs bad asss. I miss axiom, I still have the 2.4 zip. But my new combo helped my fix. If only axiom was reborn.

I noticed nova launcher can be overwhelming to some roms. Or maybe nova needs some improvemnt. I took off nova.

i would jump on a new axiom anyday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Tried Cm9 last night and have yet to look back at anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

How many of these butt hurt Axiom threads are going to be made? I mean we get it guys people liked Axiom I did too but for fudge sake can we move on? I think everyone is going to make it just fine I promise the world will continue without Axiom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

After support for Axiom stopped, I switched over to winner's CM9 Kang. I had great success with Axiom, as it was one of the smoothest and feature filled ROMs I've used. I find winner's CM9 Kang to absolutely positvely smooth as all hell and after trying numerous other ROMs, I keep coming back to winner's ROM. It has great features and works well with both francokernel and LeanKernel.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

drak1071 said:


> Nope. Switched to codename. I found it to be just as smooth with more features
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This. And Axiom is no longer supported.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Went to tranquil ice and looking forward to seeing what P3 and DroidJunk turn out in tonight's update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## trevoryour (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 2.3. Where can I find the zip for 2.4? I missed it before it was taken down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

trevoryour said:


> I have 2.3. Where can I find the zip for 2.4? I missed it before it was taken down.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14725-axiom-24-by-droidth3ory/page__view__findpost__p__393341


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone see were dt just released a rom for the razr? Maybe a come back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Some of you guys should try Liquid. Its perfect. It has very little flash atm but its coming, I happened to do axiom 2.4 before the incident but I haven't tried it yet...since its been pulled I know nothing about it either.... I could email dt, he's not my boy or anything he's just helped me out of some sticky situations, if you guys want I can kang some shite and throw it together using axiom as a base. Or I can show you guys how to use the kitchen... anyone care to learn? -i am not a dev I just like ripping apart roms changing what I don't like and recompileing them.*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I would welcome that


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

+1 AOKP...perfection

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Some of you guys should try Liquid. Its perfect. It has very little flash atm but its coming, I happened to do axiom 2.4 before the incident but I haven't tried it yet...since its been pulled I know nothing about it either.... I could email dt, he's not my boy or anything he's just helped me out of some sticky situations, if you guys want I can kang some shite and throw it together using axiom as a base. Or I can show you guys how to use the kitchen... anyone care to learn? -i am not a dev I just like ripping apart roms changing what I don't like and recompileing them.*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not a bad idea!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...tock-moto-base/

I still use use this on the gnex to decompile and pull apart roms, then i change what I want and recompile, we have alot more options than the op states because I pulled this from the bionic section. Its just a link to a rom cooking kitchen on xda, I also use Android Utility by tommytomatoes, which you can find at mikmik, also just began apk manager and notepad ++ for scripts all in win 7!<THANKS JAKEBITES!

By The Way, Isla Fisher is ridiculously hot, just an fyi......


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Still loving axiom.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Some of you guys should try Liquid. Its perfect. It has very little flash atm but its coming, I happened to do axiom 2.4 before the incident but I haven't tried it yet...since its been pulled I know nothing about it either.... I could email dt, he's not my boy or anything he's just helped me out of some sticky situations, if you guys want I can kang some shite and throw it together using axiom as a base. Or I can show you guys how to use the kitchen... anyone care to learn? -i am not a dev I just like ripping apart roms changing what I don't like and recompileing them.* Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That would be awesome. I have been tweaking axiom 2.4 and I am very happy. It would be great if someone either took up the reigns or to download the decomplied source would be awesome

Will check out Android kitchen, sounds like ti would make life much eaiser.


----------

